

Vast volcanic 'raft' found in Pacific, near New Zealand - Zenst
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19207810

======
Zenst
Was trying to find some better pictures, some that show it looking more like a
raft and not appear like waves cresting.

So far have the same picture on all the reports I found, though some have a
added picture of the pumice: [http://news.sky.com/story/970992/rock-raft-the-
size-of-belgi...](http://news.sky.com/story/970992/rock-raft-the-size-of-
belgium-floats-off-nz)

Nice wiki entry about these types of events:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pumice_raft>

Google has some past event picture but nothing can saftly attribute to this
event at this stage. Though I expect more and better pictures to be forcomming
over the days.

